# Please explain screen printing labels on heat transfer paper



## BusinessGirly (Dec 3, 2007)

If I wanted to print my labels onto my shirt I have seen some threads/posts about plastisol heat transfers.

I understand that I have to sscreen print the label design onto some type of paper...the mirror image. Then later heat press it onto the shirt. 

Is this right?

Where do I get this paper? Is there special ink? I am relabeling and this would be much easier and look nicer.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

you would want to get transfer paper. you can get it at many places to the left under our sponsers you will find places to get this product. start with imprintables warehouse there pretty good. and becarefull because depending on the color of your shirt you will need different paper for example jetflix for darks or jetflix for light.
as for as the type of ink i use an epson c88 which will work perfect for you since you are only putting on labels and you image wont be bigger 81/2 x 11 the printer use pigment ink(dura bright ink) is which you want, it holds up very well threw washings.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you asking about plastisol transfers or inkjet transfers?


----------



## BusinessGirly (Dec 3, 2007)

I am printing mostly white ink on black shirts. I don't think using a printer will work. If there is one that prints white ink I'd love to know about it!


----------



## BusinessGirly (Dec 3, 2007)

propsuper said:


> Are you asking about plastisol transfers or inkjet transfers?


Plastisol I believe. I cannot use ink jet because I am using black shirts.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

oops! mybad i thought your were asking something else. there is special paper you can buy and screen print it yourself to make you own transfers but im not sure were to get it maybe someone else will chime in on this. you can also get custom plastisol transfers made from places like www.transferexpress.com


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Plastisol transfers are pretty straignt forward. You can get the paper and adhesive powder from most any supply house. Remember to mirror your image, print on the paper, sprinkle the powder on the printed images, run em through the over at a pretty fast speed( you only want to partial cure the ink) then press on the garmet or what ever you are printing on. Temps and dwell times will vary with different substrates. opps forgot to tell you to shake off the excess powder and save it for another time


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

pm me if i can be of anymore help


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Or...rather than make them yourself, you could order plastisol transfers from Transfer Express, Ace, or a number of other companies.


----------



## Supreme07 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place to post, but i want to start a T-shirt business, can anyone help with information on what kind of transfers and printer to get for the best possible quality, oh I'll be using a heat press. And is there something called silk screen transfers?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Supreme07 said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong place to post, but i want to start a T-shirt business, can anyone help with information on what kind of transfers and printer to get for the best possible quality, oh I'll be using a heat press. And is there something called silk screen transfers?


Silkscreen transfers are called plastisols. If you are into silkscreening then you can create them otherwise there are many companies that you can outsource to. Just do a search on the forum. Inkjet transfer technology has greatly improved and you can make your own transfers. You will need a pigment ink printer, check the Epson Workforce 1100. Use JetPro SoftStretch paper for light colors. Check the forum's Preferred Vendors.


----------



## Sunday Tim (Jan 24, 2010)

propsuper said:


> Plastisol transfers are pretty straignt forward. You can get the paper and adhesive powder from most any supply house. Remember to mirror your image, print on the paper, sprinkle the powder on the printed images, run em through the over at a pretty fast speed( you only want to partial cure the ink) then press on the garmet or what ever you are printing on. Temps and dwell times will vary with different substrates. opps forgot to tell you to shake off the excess powder and save it for another time


This is exactly what we do for tags. I use this paper and it works great:

McLogan Supply Company : Cold Peel Transfer Paper 75 [FTP75] - $0.85

It comes in pretty big sheets (25x38?). I just cut it into smaller sections and print about 15-20 tags on each sheet depending on the size of the tags.


----------



## printo (Sep 13, 2010)

What material/adhesives/chemicals/inks would be used in screen printing while making heat transfer paper labels?


----------



## Nizkala (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm just thinking to combine sublimation printing ( for a logo ) with plastisol screen printing ( for base coat logo ) in making tagless label.
Has any one experince on this ?


----------

